# uromastyx for sale



## xcrystalx (Apr 11, 2013)

i have a male uromastyx for sale he is 1 years old around 20cm. vivarium is 4ft equipt with fixings for a heat lamp. he does need a uv lamp unless you get an arcadia bulb wich is heat and uv in one so no other attatchments will need to be added for uv.
uromastyx is a speciality reptile and is not for a first pet. he requires fresh lettuce every day and seeds. make me an offer


----------

